# My new favorite toy.



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

Rust stain Bolts, The famous and unknown rust stain. Very cool, and natural. Take all of the rusty stuff you can find. If you operate a proper shop… rinse some steel wool with dish detergent and water to remove the ati rusting agent, let sit in a old pan or whatever. Spritz with water everyday, and turnover, until rusty sometimes it take a couple weeks. Place all the rusty stuff you have in a jar, add white distilled vinegar to cover, place a lid on it and wait.. a week. Strain the rusty vinegar, take all of the drill bits and other valuable metal stuff and rinse with water. Dry them and coat with WD-40 or something, they are new again. The vinegar has dissolved the rust and becomes a carrying agent for the chemical reaction that is about to happen. Rub the rusty vinegar on any wood that contains tannins ( oaks and walnuts are high in tannins) it will be rust colored and when you have given up and go do something else, you will undoubtedly look back and see the surface has turned black. Same rules apply to raised grain and water, so sand then reapply. This stain is a chemical reaction between the tannins and the rust, the sap wood has less tannins, and the wood that turns black will not fade.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Good review Andrew…and nice score.

I have a jet midi along with my new powermatic. The jet is a nice machine and I use is alot for turning spindles for the furniture I fix/create. I've yet to have any problems with either machine.

I purchased the powematic as it has everything I wanted and was at a price unheard of for this particular piece. I think all the lathe manufacturers are copying the same template as mine is very similar to the jet…but beefier…I have a 2 horse at 220 1phase or if I add a phase converter to 3phase it would be a 3 horse. I haven't found any turnings yet that require anything over the 2 horse power.

Nice to have the outboard turning stand….I am considering buying the Nova one and adapting to the powermatic…(the powermatic is on back order everywhere…and is pricey…where as I've read many reviews using the nova or one way stands and adapting).

All in all you got a very nice lathe at an extremely nice price….Kudos!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Super Review. I avoid sears tools every one I've owned seemed to have pulley problems


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent review, and good score on a great piece of equipment!


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

So, here's how it seems to be shaping up for both the serious and the start-up woodworker who wants to be serious, in the efficient homeowner workshop…

This is a short, one-only list. There are obviously a ton of hand and power tools to be added. Let's hear from you. Add to the list. While we have tracked the LJ site when time permitted, and a number of the prominent woodwoking magazines for the last 18 months, this by no means is an absolute, be-all and end-all scientific survey, and there's certainly room for adjustments; and, of course, LJs' input.

-When it comes to a lathe the Jet seems to get the, let's say, most points or mentions. It seems to be seen in too many published articles to be ignored. Maybe it's their white paint, but many of the Jet tools seem to work smooth and quiet. Even their hand screw jack is cool, well-made.


----------



## CanadaJeff (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the review, I was looking at this lathe and your thoughts are helpful in my decision.

I will no longer buy Sears tools either. There customer service alone is so bad it has turned me off even dealing with them.


----------



## horacedale (Jan 24, 2015)

I have this same lathe. Love it. Very quiet. Easy to use. Should be the last lathe I will ever own.


----------

